
Now marketers can actually read your photos on Instagram and Facebook - karanwalia
https://www.fastcompany.com/40419219/now-marketers-can-actually-read-your-photos-on-instagram-and-facebook
======
karanwalia
Hi everyone,

Karan Walia, Co-founder & CEO of Cluep here. Let me know if you have any
questions!?

